# wireless drivers for ibm thinkpad r32 2658-RU1



## chinna686 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi to all,


I need wireless drivers for my ibm thinkpad r32 2658-RU1 laptop.I installed all the drivers that are available on ibm website.but i am not able to get the wireless.one more thing is I dont know whether my laptop is wireless compatible or not.I am not able to find any wireless switch on my computer.I tried all drivers from the ibm website still no use.can any one please help me regarding this.I need it plz give me reply


Thanks&Regards,
chinna.


----------



## chinna686 (Aug 27, 2008)

hi can u please reply for my message


----------



## kmvasilev (Aug 28, 2008)

Its a Lenovo, not a IBM  Take a look at this: Selected models will have Intel Wireless via Mini PCI combo cards. Link for more info - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-58296

Check your laptop carefully ?


----------



## chinna686 (Aug 27, 2008)

hi,

Thanks for ur reply.I installed the same drivers but there is no use.And i installed almost all the wireless drivers that are available in lenovo.I am able to get the lan but I am not able to get wireless network.please help me.


chinna


----------

